
The Leopold and Loeb Case - pmcpinto
http://nautil.us/issue/31/stress/the-original-natural-born-killers-rp
======
dang
Hitchcock's _Rope_ was famously based on them. A technical tour-de-force
because it all takes place in their apartment and was edited to look like a
single continuous shot. Also a strikingly un-American movie for the 1940s.

